# My Timi turns 1 year this week.



## squatting dog (Jul 12, 2022)

Feisty little bugger. All his black tiger stripes disappeared with age. Still a bundle of energy. I also picked up another rescue a while back. Sophia, a pure poodle without a cropped tail. Seems the waste of human oxygen (previous owner) didn't want damaged goods. Took her to the vet and ran a battery of  tests, x-rays, etc. Best $500+ dollars spent. Will schedule surgery for the FHO operation so she can use her hind legs correctly.
Timi... and Sophia.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 12, 2022)

Happy Birthday, Timi!

I hope you and Sophia have a great day.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 12, 2022)

Oh my gosh, your dogs are gorgeous! Happy Birthday, Timi!


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 12, 2022)

Happy Birthday Timi!


----------



## Patricia (Jul 12, 2022)

Happy Birthday Timi!


----------



## Pinky (Jul 12, 2022)

Oh, they are both gorgeous 
Happy Birthday, precious Timi


----------



## katlupe (Jul 12, 2022)

Happy Birthday, Timi!


----------

